# printing transfers wet on wet



## Jakeyp (Sep 20, 2008)

I am thinking about making plastisol transfers, and was wondering if anyone has printed them wet on wet. most of the posts I have seen talk about curing the ink a little between colors, any advice would be great.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello here is my experience from printing plastisol transfers, when printing transfers if the colors touch eachother, then you MUST flash before printing the next color. Not cure but flash because the final curing does not come until you transfer the image onto the shirt with a heat press. I tried making a two color transfer wet on wet and the inks were messed up where the two colors touched.

veedub3


----------

